Ask HN: Jsfiddle.net down for everyone else or just me? - adnanh
======
asymmetric
You don't need to ask HN, there are websites for that:
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/jsfiddle.net](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/jsfiddle.net)

------
wingi
It's back again.

------
adnanh
Getting 503 :(

